# Live attire



## Skullet

Just wondering if anyone on the board has a certain look/attire when playing with their band ?


----------



## ZXIIIT

This is what I wear when I play with Squirrelly Arts











When I do some fill in gig or a guest spot on a song live, I usually wear Tripp NYC button up shirts, classy Tosin style.

I have never liked or have been the one to do the "I just woke up, are we going on yet" type for live shows.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I usually just wear straight white or striaght black V-neck shirts (like the nice kind you get from J-Crew or Banana Republic) with some tight, dark-washed rocker jeans. Occasionally a Tripp NYC button-up shirt or a H&M button-up shirt comes out, but that's only for when I'm going classy! End of story. 



(Of course, though, there was that one time me and the guys played a Buckethead tribute show and I dressed up like Buckethead.....  )



Rock on, ZOMBI3!


----------



## Soubi7string

Boots, Cannibal Corpse shirt (used to be Nile til it got jacked), cut off black denim shorts


----------



## Skullet

Zombi3 your get up is awesome 

I think for the material/babnd ive just started i'll be rocking the Bleu Bolt Black baggy jeans n the etnies hoodie to capture the early late 90s early 2000s Nu metal vibe ( Yes it is Nu metal material , what can i say )


----------



## ZXIIIT

Skullet said:


> Zombi3 your get up is awesome
> 
> I think for the material/babnd ive just started i'll be rocking the Bleu Bolt Black baggy jeans n the etnies hoodie to capture the early late 90s early 2000s Nu metal vibe ( Yes it is Nu metal material , what can i say )



Don't forget the Adidas !


----------



## broj15

Usually band hoodie or crew neck if it's not a hot venue (typically for an old school hard core band) or a black v neck if it is a summer show or a hot venue, mesh gym shorts, usually black, but sometimes maroon, and murdered out vans authentics. In my old band we always just went for the all black look. it looks cool when everyone is wearing the same color and head banging in unison


----------



## ZEBOV

black t-shirt with either metal content or nerdy content on the front
camo pants with late camo pattern like MARPAT or Multicam
black boots with MARPAT or Multicam boots with Multicam pants
black Sevendust flexfit baseball cap, worn backwards


----------



## Skullet

ZOMB13 said:


> Don't forget the Adidas !


 
Not at all , ui've got them at my side as i type this


----------



## warped

We are kind of horror influenced rock/metal:


----------



## Varcolac

For Carpathia: dress shirt, blue jeans, nice shoes.

Prometheus: leather jackets, sunglasses, black t-shirts.

I really don't like the whole "cargo shorts, band t-shirt" thing that 95% of metal bands do. It just seems a bit unprofessional.


----------



## Skullet

Varcolac said:


> For Carpathia: dress shirt, blue jeans, nice shoes.
> 
> Prometheus: leather jackets, sunglasses, black t-shirts.
> 
> I really don't like the whole "cargo shorts, band t-shirt" thing that 95% of metal bands do. It just seems a bit *unprofessional*.


 
You'd hate my attire then  . My other attire i will be wearing is full adidass tracksuits with adidas trainers lol


----------



## KingAenarion

This is what I'm wearing on stage at the moment:













And everyone else






I was a little bit annoyed with the guitarist on the right and the bassist with shorts and band shirt and pony shirt


----------



## Moolaka

I wear a lot of my normal clothes (band shirt, cammo pants, skate shoes) but if it's a big show then I'm definitely rockin the Dead to Fall final whirlwind or P.O.S. shirt. Represent.


----------



## ZXIIIT

KingAenarion said:


> This is what I'm wearing on stage at the moment:



Very nice, I like the whole clean, sleek style, makes your guitarist look very out of place


----------



## jordanky

I wear whatever I happen to be wearing to work that day, usually since I'm leaving from work to go to shows. This means jeans/random t-shirt/maybe a flannel since I own a closet full.

If I'm playing drums, basketball shorts, slip on shoes of some type, beard, that's it.


----------



## Dayn

I'd rather wear my nice business clothes.


----------



## KingAenarion

ZOMB13 said:


> Very nice, I like the whole clean, sleek style, makes your guitarist look very out of place



But it's so fucking hot


----------



## Mysticlamp

band tshirt/tank
basketball shorts


----------



## Sonicassaultphil

Band shirt comfortable shorts and skate shoe's just be as comfortable as possible without looking like a homeless person.


----------



## kerska

Honestly I don't really put too much thought into it, but I usually just wear all black or whatever I'm feeling like on the day.


----------



## inhuman666

Metal t-shirt, jeans, sneakers and battle vest!


----------



## caskettheclown

Shoes, shirt, jeans, beanie and my beard 


Beard goes everywhere with me 

Last show I wore a Frank Sinatra shirt  People liked it a lot.

Ultimately if the music is good and as long as you aren't dressed like a hobo who hasn't changed clothes in six months I don't think it really matters.

Sure its good to all dress the same style kind of.


----------



## Polyrhythmic

With my band Dragony, we use epic fantasy dress-up stuff!! check DRAGONY Official Website - Glory Metal from Austria! And for Siren's Cry, the male members usually wear black shirts and our vocalist varies!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

I liked the whole Ackercocke story about the guy who turned up to rehearsal not wearing his suit and got sent home early. 

_If mom doesn't do your tie up properly next time you rehearse, * you're outta this show!!!*_


----------



## MrGignac

God bless basketball shorts, its always so fucking hot onstage in the summer. if its winter its cargo pants or jeans. I always felt that you either have a full blow gimmick like gwar, or you just wear your regular clothes. we always make fun of the guys who are primping thier fauxhawks and such. to each their own though, people can do what they like.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

i will typically wear what i was wearing when i got dressed that day.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

i look nice. usually a black pearl snap up, with a white deep vneck and the shirt 2/3s buttoned up, with some tight fit dark denim jeans, and my solid black leather 106 vans


----------



## poopyalligator

plain t shirt or band shirt, with a nice over shirt, cargo shorts, and usually some sort of nike 6.0s or sbs


----------



## Ckackley

Usually a black button up dress shirt with the sleeves chopped off, black cargo pants and black boots. Occasionally I'll throw some red in somewhere as our band colors are black and red (real original lol ). Lately since it's cooler out I've been doing a long sleeved black shirt with a biker vest and black pants and boots.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

Soubi7string said:


> Boots, Cannibal Corpse shirt (used to be Nile til it got jacked), cut off black denim shorts



what kind of sick bastard steals someones Nile shirt? WHY!?!?!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Black and white. 

No pics of it but once in a while, I'll paint my face half black, half white.

Here's a shitty mockup I did


----------



## Soubi7string

Wolf ov Fire said:


> what kind of sick bastard steals someones Nile shirt? WHY!?!?!



an angry druggie lesbian.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

With our agency, for functions and stuff... shirts...


























Then our own gigs just more casual...


----------



## troyguitar

I'm of the opinion that it should always be obvious that you are 'in the band' before you even hit the stage.


----------



## Rick

When I actually do hit the stage, it'll be black t-shirt (probably a band shirt) and cargos. That's just how I roll.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Herb Dorklift said:


> ]



That's been my fav casual look recently (without a tie)


----------



## Blind Theory

The last band I was in on our last show we all wore black shirts and jeans. Our shirts had bands on them so it was semi-thematic but not over the top. I kind of like ATB's style though. Button ups and shit.


----------



## scottro202

No shirt, usually cargo shorts, or blue jeans, tennis shoes. Chicks dig shirtless guitar players


----------



## 7stringDemon

scottro202 said:


> No shirt, usually cargo shorts, or blue jeans, tennis shoes. Chicks dig shirtless guitar players


 
This is how I attracted my current girlfriend! 

Of course, she took interest in me when I accidently broke her nose in a mosh pit.  -  -  -  -  (recreation of what happened )

She's 5'1", skinny, and asian but she's tougher then I am


----------



## skeels

I am a punk rock slob. 

My jeans are always torn because I don't own any that aren't. 
But I usually take great care what t shirt I wear.


----------



## The Norsemen

Shorts. 
I have one pair of shorts at a time I attach myself too and wear for a year or so before it is
too ripped to wear in public. I just recently switched to some new shorts because I wanted
to look nice performing at Mayhem Fest, but I may bust out my old ones for local shows.

Other than that somewhere between a tshirt and no shirt and we're good.

Probably take my glasses off too.


----------



## dethFNmetal

I wear my gwar garb.


----------



## Luke Acacia

When I was first starting out I was really pedantic about how I looked and how everyone else looked. Now days if its a local show that will have less than 100 people I just wear some jeans and a black shirt or some shirt repping a tv show but when its a bigger shirt or a support or a tour I wear jeans with a button up black shirt.
It helps hide my love handles.


----------



## nshaw12

In the spring/summer, I wear a band tank (I don't buy band t-shirts, or really any t-shirt with graphics or writing on it) and some light shorts. I either go shoeless or wear my hemp Vans.

In the fall/winter, I dress up (kind of) - I wear something like Herb's attire, except I roll up my sleeves and I don't usually wear a hat. If I do wear a hat, it's a driver cap. I'm waiting to scrounge up some funds to get this for those shows:






I wish I could say that was me.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I typically just dress as I normally do - nice fitting t-shirt, nice jeans, obnoxiously large and bright green skate shoes.
> 
> However, there was this one time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can't really tell because of the intense sepia but I am also wearing hot pink fishnets on my legs. Was a fun show to say the least.)



I've come to 2 assumptions...

A. a drunken night...
B. you lost a bet

\m/


----------



## Idaho

I've worn a few different things. Mainly combats and tshirt. In one band we had a bit of and all black look... then there was the phase of body paint.


----------



## cwhitey2

We dress random. Usually basketball shorts, with death metal tee and or a jersey....with high tops and long sicks. We are the goofballs of metal around here. Music is serious...we are...not so much


Edit.... Look at pic to left.


----------



## Enselmis

High tops, skinny jeans, blazer. Gotta be classy. Think Devin Townsend but less bald.


----------



## noUser01

Anyone who doesn't dress up a certain way that is fitting with their music/genre/band is an idiot. Flat out.

I always hate it when I go to see a show and everyone is wearing something different that's their own "style". It just doesn't work. It gives the crowd the impression not that you are each unique individuals, but that you don't care about what you do. A band opening for one of my current projects (Indie Rock sort of) had 5 gents, all of them dressed differently. One was nerdy hipster, one was just typical hipster, one was a skate, one was dressed sort of hip-hop, and the other was just wearing a t-shirt and athletic shorts. Extremely unprofessional. I dress more punk/metal/alternative but when I play a show with these guys I put on a nice shirt and some blue jeans. A soft plaid button up maybe, or a polo even, as long as it fits with the rest of the band and the style you play.

My personal rules:
- No shorts, ever. The only exception is jean shorts if you are playing an outdoor show and you play in a hardcore/punk/metal band because it still fits in that context. Otherwise it just makes you look like you don't care.
- Fit the style, but don't get uniforms. Sometimes it's cool if you all have the same outfit, but most of the time it's better if you all look similar but with your own personality.
- To expand on the previous point but also significant on its own, if you all have different styles at least choose one thing to stay the same. "Just wear black shirts at least. V-Neck, T-shirt whatever, just as long as it's black." or "Let's all wear some kind of button-up shirt, with or without a shirt underneath, open or closed, whatever" Something as simple as that will make you look like a band instead of an amateur high school talent show.


----------



## myampslouder

Normally when i'm playing a show I'm wearing some cargo shorts and some sort of t shirt usually black and if it's hot the t-shirt will have the sleeves cut off. A black sweat band on wrist of my picking hand and sometimes a hat. I've stopped wearing them as much for shows because usually it flies off while headbanging.


----------



## JoeyW

It really depends. If I'm on tour I usually stop caring about what I'm wearing after a few shows/days without a shower. If it's a hometown show I try and make a point to buy another one of the other bands playing's shirts and wear that.


----------



## larry

when i was in a band playing shows,
we all dressed differently. but the stage
presence really helped with the overall
cohesive appearance. we all got 'into it'
and weren't affraid to get funky, which 
really made shows fun for everybody.

i already don't fit the "profile" of an individual
who'd play guitar for a metal band, so for shows
i'd really exploit that.... i'd buy new clothes for 
certain shows. fresh metallic denims, some fly-ass
high-tops and a nice shirt. i liked that no one ever
pegged me for the guitarist, until after curtains up
and i went ape-shit.

the lineup consisted of me and 3 other white guys,
so most folks thought i was the singer....
boy were they wrong.


----------



## Augminished

When I was gigging, I would always wear my traditional scottish kilt. In that band, I was playing bagpipes and guitar. Everyone thought it was pretty bad ass and no, we did not sound anything like korn.


----------



## ittoa666

I just wear what I have on. I've never cared for the "look" thing.


----------



## Louie Bloodspill

For my horror punk band Dead on Revival:





For my rock+roll band, Bloodspill: Rockers From Beyond this is pretty typical:


----------



## Amalloy

ConnorGilks said:


> Anyone who doesn't dress up a certain way that is fitting with their music/genre/band is an idiot. Flat out.
> 
> I always hate it when I go to see a show and everyone is wearing something different that's their own "style". It just doesn't work. It gives the crowd the impression not that you are each unique individuals, but that you don't care about what you do.



I couldn't agree more! One of the things most people don't immediately recognize is most (Not all, though) bands that 'made it,' generally have some cohesion for attire when they're on stage.
As for my own personal preferences; Shorts! Shorts! Shorts! Shorts! And generally a black T, or band T. Since I sweat a lot (Like most Drummers!) I can't afford to have my legs constricted by jeans that are sopping wet. 
Unfortunately, some situations will call for fashion to be ditched for function.


----------



## xCaptainx

with my metal band - jeans and a black shirt. 

with my hardcore band - black shirt, or random band shirt and my b-ball shorts. I tend to jump around and move around much more (songs are much easier to play) with the hardcore band so shorts feel much more comfortable to play in.


----------



## noUser01

Amalloy said:


> I can't afford to have my legs constricted by jeans that are sopping wet.



... I think you're doing it wrong.  

Haha. Drummers are fine to wear shorts in my opinion, but the rules I said above about shorts apply to everyone else, in my opinion.


----------



## Amalloy

ConnorGilks said:


> ... I think you're doing it wrong.



Haha, probably!


----------



## GunpointMetal

whats wrong with shorts? I like some jean or cargo shorts and a random band T, or I grab a plain T and write something smart ass on it with a marker.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I went from this







To this










To finally this


----------



## larry

not sure, but i think i might be GASing for your
singer... 

don't have a band now, but would've killed for 
a good frontman 2 years ago. guess you gotta
be in the right place, at the right time..


----------



## Eclipse

Venus Fallen Tee. Jeans. Sperrys.


----------



## ZXIIIT

larry said:


> not sure, but i think i might be GASing for your
> singer...
> 
> don't have a band now, but would've killed for
> a good frontman 2 years ago. guess you gotta
> be in the right place, at the right time..



Everyone does


----------



## The Norsemen

ConnorGilks said:


> Anyone who doesn't dress up a certain way that is fitting with their music/genre/band is an idiot. Flat out.
> 
> I always hate it when I go to see a show and everyone is wearing something different that's their own "style". It just doesn't work. It gives the crowd the impression not that you are each unique individuals, but that you don't care about what you do. A band opening for one of my current projects (Indie Rock sort of) had 5 gents, all of them dressed differently. One was nerdy hipster, one was just typical hipster, one was a skate, one was dressed sort of hip-hop, and the other was just wearing a t-shirt and athletic shorts. Extremely unprofessional. I dress more punk/metal/alternative but when I play a show with these guys I put on a nice shirt and some blue jeans. A soft plaid button up maybe, or a polo even, as long as it fits with the rest of the band and the style you play.
> 
> My personal rules:
> - No shorts, ever. The only exception is jean shorts if you are playing an outdoor show and you play in a hardcore/punk/metal band because it still fits in that context. Otherwise it just makes you look like you don't care.
> - Fit the style, but don't get uniforms. Sometimes it's cool if you all have the same outfit, but most of the time it's better if you all look similar but with your own personality.
> - To expand on the previous point but also significant on its own, if you all have different styles at least choose one thing to stay the same. "Just wear black shirts at least. V-Neck, T-shirt whatever, just as long as it's black." or "Let's all wear some kind of button-up shirt, with or without a shirt underneath, open or closed, whatever" Something as simple as that will make you look like a band instead of an amateur high school talent show.




Damn dude don't be such a tightwad.
I get what you're saying but damn, not even shorts without the proper requirements? 
Dude it's like 120 degree's on stage. You're out of your mind if you think me or anyone else in my band is agreeing to wear matching outfits.

You sure you dress punk/metal/alternative?
Last I checked punk and metal were about not giving a fuck. Not a 3 piece suit and certainly not calling someone an idiot when they don't dress "the way you're supposed to."
Seems like you might just like the outfits and don't really know what being metal is about. Perhaps you'd be best sticking to your v necks and sort of indie rock group.

I get the whole theme idea or whatever you're talking about but just because 5 dudes don't wear the same article of clothing doesn't mean they're unprofessional and certainly doesn't say anything about their intelligence. By your logic, every dime a dozen slipknot rip off nu metal band with matching jumpsuits from the high school talent show is more professional than other professional musicians around the world.

When we get on stage everyone knows who we are. We have instruments and we make noises with them that kind of encompass the entire venue.
I'm pretty sure that announces our presence well enough.

Nobody is going to look at a guy onstage and go "Hey Bill is that the guitar player for GnarKill DeathRape? I mean I think he is, playing guitar for GnarKill DeathRape and all but his shirt doesn't really match the other guys so I can't be sure."
and nobody is going to go "Dammit Phil I loved their performance! The music was so good and they played so tight. They've obviously played gigs before and know how to throw down a solid performance for their dedicated audience, It was almost professional. Gosh if only those guys would have wore matching dress shirts! I'd have signed them right now to ImageMattersMoreThanMusic Records!!1!!1!!"

It's a concert, not a fashion show.
It's about the music.


----------



## Murmel

^
First of all, metal isn't about "not giving a fuck". Punk is however.

He isn't saying that you should wear the exact same thing, he's saying that you should wear things that are in the same style and complement eachother. If 1 guy is wearing a suit, and the other dude shorts and a t-shirt it's just going to look stupid.

As much as everyone seems to want to deny it, the show and visuals play an equally important role in a live performance as the music. 
If you watched a set with a band wearing different styles of clothes, and then another set with the same band but with clothes that complement eachother, you will without a doubt enjoy the second performance more.

Also, hating on V-necks just makes you come off as immature. A clean black V-neck will always look better and more in style than a band shirt for example.


----------



## The Norsemen

Murmel said:


> ^
> First of all, metal isn't about "not giving a fuck". Punk is however.
> 
> He isn't saying that you should wear the exact same thing, he's saying that you should wear things that are in the same style and complement eachother. If 1 guy is wearing a suit, and the other dude shorts and a t-shirt it's just going to look stupid.
> 
> As much as everyone seems to want to deny it, the show and visuals play an equally important role in a live performance as the music.
> If you watched a set with a band wearing different styles of clothes, and then another set with the same band but with clothes that complement eachother, you will without a doubt enjoy the second performance more.
> 
> Also, hating on V-necks just makes you come off as immature. A clean black V-neck will always look better and more in style than a band shirt for example.



First of all, let me start by saying I was drinking the other day and my reply to that was a little brash.
Secondly, I still think that dude is uptight.
I get what he's saying, just that it's unnecessary to put so much emphasis on it.
I think I'm coming from a different walk of life or something here.
Clothing has no bearing on how I enjoy a musical performance. I'm sorry it's so important to you.
I can understand that subconsciously, it would pull a performance together in the viewers mind but it's not that big of a deal.
I've already agreed to the fact that you shouldn't have one guy entirely out of place or whatever but it's never, ever, ever going to make or break your performance.

I'm not hating on anything either. V necks are...not for me and I'll leave it at that but people can wear whatever they want. That's what I'm saying here.
Having preference doesn't make me immature. Style is subjective.
However, obviously a v neck is going to be more classy than a band shirt with a mangled baby hanging from a hook by its lower intestine on the front.
Sorry to be a dick but thank you for stating the obvious. The general public doesn't listen to what I do nor do they appreciate the culture very much.

All I'm saying is Live Attire isn't monumental. At least not in the metal world it isn't.
If your comfort zone happens to be a v neck, a green duck suit, or a pair of shredded shorts then so be it.


----------



## Chiba666

Matchign gear dosn't always come off that well.

But when In Flames had their Jesterhead shirts that I thought that was pretty cool, always wanted one of those shirts.

Much like when they had their Blue and yellow footbal t-shirts.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

ConnorGilks said:


> Anyone who doesn't dress up a certain way that is fitting with their music/genre/band is an idiot. Flat out.



Anyone who makes blanket statements about a broad, complex topic without considering the broadness or the complexity of the topic is an idiot. Flat out.

Not to be confrontational, but that's a pretty big generalization, and one that I fundamentally disagree with for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Murmel

The Norsemen said:


> Sorry to be a dick but thank you for stating the obvious. The general public doesn't listen to what I do nor do they appreciate the culture very much.



I guess we have the answer here to why you think like you do.

In obscure forms of metal (or other music) that don't attract many listeners except for a somewhat cult following, apperance isn't top priority, but it's still on the list.
If one of these metal bands for example would go on stage dressed as jocks, the crowd would probably think they're weird because it doesn't "fit" the music.

And you can never be too obvious on this forum when it comes to clothes. It's dominated by metalheads who think that it doesn't matter at all what you wear in life, and that you're a preppy faggot if you wear anything but cargo shorts and band shirts


----------



## hairychris

Played a show in one of these once:

Play.com - Buy Banana Costume For Fancy Dress online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!

It was really uncomfortable...

Generally trousers/shorts and shirt/t-shirt. Normal shit.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This was me (far right) playing in a funk rock and for a regional high school competition, made the top 8 out of 30/40 so bands which wasn't to bad considering I jumped in two weeks before hand. 
Pictures by ApplesNZ - Photobucket think a certain style goes a long way to show effort and love for what your doing, however never go matching thats just fucked. You can see were each a little different, couple of the guys are wearing hats and our vocalist whore a blazer. 

I've seen bands before that dress completely different from one another and appear on a completely different wave length from each other on stage.. their also normally the one's completely out of time/out of tune etc.


----------



## xCaptainx

I think some people think FAR too much about this kind of stuff.


----------



## bazguitarman

I think attire should match your genre of music. And maybe the entire band should think of a unified appearance. But like most things in life it can't be set in stone.

If you are in a metal band then cargo shorts and a band t-shirt may be the perfect thing and totally professional. But is it a requirement for success? I don't think so. Maybe any form of all black or even something thematic and theatrical will work.

The same applies for other genres of music. If you play country music you may wear Wrangler jeans, a plaid western shirt and ostrich skin boots. But I've seen succesfull, national touring country stars who wore cargo shorts and band t-shirts. 

I think the rule is, there really isn't any rule. I always tended to wear what I was comfortable in, thought fit the genre of music and fit together as a band. Beyond that, I just wanted to look cool and not like an idiot.

Image is part of the package, but not the entire package.


----------



## ittoa666

To add to what I said earlier...Music should always speak for itself, unless you're in a black metal band.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

My band is thinking about something like this (without the cross and with no sleeves)






At the moment, all members wear black tees (blank or with other band artworks) and black or camo pants. Shorts only if indoor or very hot.


----------



## groverj3

When I was playing regularly I just usually played in whatever I happened to wear that day...


----------



## JStraitiff

xCaptainx said:


> I think some people think FAR too much about this kind of stuff.



I think some people think FAR to little about this kind of stuff. Basketball shorts and band tee = "Get the fuck out of here you idiots" to me.


----------



## xCaptainx

JStraitiff said:


> I think some people think FAR to little about this kind of stuff. Basketball shorts and band tee = "Get the *** (edited due to work filters) out of here you idiots" to me.



It's purely a comfort thing for me. 






(right leg is now completely blacked out from Knee to ankle) 






When you play an hour set, and spend most of the time running around, jumping, going mental, b-ball shorts are MUCH more comfy. I'm heavily tattooed, legs included. And most of the time, you pick up A LOT of merch on tour. Most of my wardrobe is clothes I've received for free from sponsors or bands I've toured with. 

only time I ever play in jeans now is when I've forgotten to get changed before our set hahah  and I hate it, it's too damn hot! Plus doing a jump like the one above is pretty difficult in jeans! 

Like I said, don't put so much effort into it. Find your own natural style and roll with that. Most 'iconic' guitarists have their own style and it oozes confidence. I've seen a lot of bands who try the 'lets all wear the same stuff' or bands that force dress codes, you can easily see who is really uncomfortable with it haha. 

And hey, when you're as heavily tattooed as I am, you look awesome in pretty much anything


----------



## noUser01

The Norsemen said:


> Damn dude don't be such a tightwad.
> I get what you're saying but damn, not even shorts without the proper requirements?
> Dude it's like 120 degree's on stage. You're out of your mind if you think me or anyone else in my band is agreeing to wear matching outfits.
> 
> You sure you dress punk/metal/alternative?
> Last I checked punk and metal were about not giving a fuck. Not a 3 piece suit and certainly not calling someone an idiot when they don't dress "the way you're supposed to."
> Seems like you might just like the outfits and don't really know what being metal is about. Perhaps you'd be best sticking to your v necks and sort of indie rock group.
> 
> I get the whole theme idea or whatever you're talking about but just because 5 dudes don't wear the same article of clothing doesn't mean they're unprofessional and certainly doesn't say anything about their intelligence. By your logic, every dime a dozen slipknot rip off nu metal band with matching jumpsuits from the high school talent show is more professional than other professional musicians around the world.
> 
> When we get on stage everyone knows who we are. We have instruments and we make noises with them that kind of encompass the entire venue.
> I'm pretty sure that announces our presence well enough.
> 
> Nobody is going to look at a guy onstage and go "Hey Bill is that the guitar player for GnarKill DeathRape? I mean I think he is, playing guitar for GnarKill DeathRape and all but his shirt doesn't really match the other guys so I can't be sure."
> and nobody is going to go "Dammit Phil I loved their performance! The music was so good and they played so tight. They've obviously played gigs before and know how to throw down a solid performance for their dedicated audience, It was almost professional. Gosh if only those guys would have wore matching dress shirts! I'd have signed them right now to ImageMattersMoreThanMusic Records!!1!!1!!"
> 
> It's a concert, not a fashion show.
> It's about the music.



Clearly my post was taken the wrong way, so just wanted to clarify a few things. 

This is MY opinion and I do not believe it is the be all end all of how to dress on stage, it's not about how you dress, I'm just saying it does play a roll in business and how the crowd feels about your band. I do however believe that people who go "I can wear whatever I want and it looks good." are not fully understanding the idea...

If what you wear on stage is exactly the same as the clothes you wear off stage, there's nothing wrong with that at all! That's what I do too, I'm just saying I've seen way too many bands go up there where one guy is dressed in torn jeans, black band t-shirts and eyeliner, with another guy in athletic shorts and socks with not shirt, and another one in sweatpants and a hoody. *It just makes you look like you don't care.*

Don't get me wrong I agree with you, people who wear the same thing on stage (Asking Alexandria, Attack Attack, pretty much every metal band these days) just look weird. I think you should express your individuality as much as you can on stage, that's what music is about! All I'm saying is that there's a difference between dressing comfortably, and dressing like you don't care. That's my biggest issue with bands, is just looking like you don't really care about the music you're playing. There's no specific attire for genres, I'm just saying look like you care, not like you just rolled out of bed.

I think we can all agree dressing like you don't care is annoying when you go to see a band. Going to see Meshuggah wouldn't be the same if they just wore athletic shorts and some random t-shirt from a moving company, you know? They dress like they care because they do care, but they also like what they're wearing. Metal is their life and they show it. If your music is your passion, show it. Ditch the sweatpants.

I could also do without your shots at my own music. I was invited to play in this band because they are friends of mine from high school, I told them "this isn't my music" and they insisted they didn't mind. I have a lot of fun with this band and I don't intend to leave it, and my musical tastes are extremely broad. There's nothing wrong with being in this band. If you're judging me for being in an indie rock band, who are you to say I don't "get" metal? It seems to me like you don't "get" music, if you feel that I can only understand and relate to one type of music. If that's not what you're saying then my apologies, that's just the way I took it. 

If I didn't "get" metal, why would I spend money on the gear, the albums, spend countless hours practicing, searching for band mates, going to shows, talking to fellow metalheads and supporting local metal artists? I play and listen to metal because I LOVE metal. Bottom line. I wouldn't tell someone they should stick to another genre because they don't "get" it. If they love it, that's all that matters. That being said I understand if you made that comment because you misunderstood my views on stage attire, which I take the blame for, and hopefully explained a bit better this time around.

*xCaptainx* has a great point on this subject, he's comfortable in shorts (who isn't? Basketball shorts are heaven) but he can still wear them without looking like he doesn't care, because not only is he tattoo'd up and his stage presence demonstrates his passion for his music. It's not about each specific article of clothing related to your genre, it's just about generally looking like you care. To me he looks like he really cares about what he's doing.

*Narrillnezzurh*, you have a point, but keep in mind that wasn't the only part of my post... I did go on to (attempt) to explain it in detail rather than just leave that statement out there. But again that post needs rephrasing and revising, like I said before, that statement should probably have read more like "Anyone who doesn't look like he cares about what he's doing is an idiot." Simply because if you don't look like you care, your audience will wonder why they should care. Everyone knows that basic principle is SO important in the music industry (not specifically the music itself, but it does effect that was well), if you don't come across like you really care and are passionate about your music, then why should anyone else? Be it a record label or a random fan at a bar, you need to show them you care. While the way you dress is not the important part, it is still a part of a bigger picture, which is showing that you care about your music.

*TL,DR: My first post sucked ass at explaining my views. Dress like you care about your music is my only requirement, whether it be basketball shorts or leather pants, as long as you look like you care.*


----------



## goodtimes

i pretty much always wear cut off jeans, some kind of t shirt, and i go barefoot. i live in florida so i'm not gonna wear pants or long sleeves (unless its winter) cuz i would die of heat exhaustion. 
i don't think it really matters what we wear, i know when i go to shows i could care less what the bands are wearing as long as the music is good.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

For me it depends a little on the band, but it's usually variations on the same idea.

Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal (at a Halloween show last year):
Green button-down shirt, open over zombie ribcage chestpiece
Green BDU pants
Combat boots






Shroud of Bereavement a couple years ago:
Plain black T-shirt
Dragon necklace
Black BDUs
Combat boots





Coffin Birth earlier this year:
Black Dickies workshirt over green T-shirt
Black BDUs
Combat Boots





Summoning Hate back in '08:
Band T-shirt
Urban camo BDUs
Combat boots






At work, though, I wear pretty much the same thing as in the Coffin Birth picture:
Black Dickies workshirt over black or green T-shirt
Black or green BDUs
Combat boots
(and of course, the stupidest guitar I can find )


----------



## noUser01

WarriorOfMetal: First off, you are so much win.

Secondly, I saw those colored Dean guitars on MF, those are so weird! How did they feel?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I dunno, honestly. I didn't plug it in, and I didn't actually _play_ it for very long. Neck shape wasn't bad, but I was mostly just fucking around.


----------



## JStraitiff

xCaptainx said:


> It's purely a comfort thing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (right leg is now completely blacked out from Knee to ankle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you play an hour set, and spend most of the time running around, jumping, going mental, b-ball shorts are MUCH more comfy. I'm heavily tattooed, legs included. And most of the time, you pick up A LOT of merch on tour. Most of my wardrobe is clothes I've received for free from sponsors or bands I've toured with.
> 
> only time I ever play in jeans now is when I've forgotten to get changed before our set hahah  and I hate it, it's too damn hot! Plus doing a jump like the one above is pretty difficult in jeans!
> 
> Like I said, don't put so much effort into it. Find your own natural style and roll with that. Most 'iconic' guitarists have their own style and it oozes confidence. I've seen a lot of bands who try the 'lets all wear the same stuff' or bands that force dress codes, you can easily see who is really uncomfortable with it haha.
> 
> And hey, when you're as heavily tattooed as I am, you look awesome in pretty much anything



Fair enough. I just dont subscribe to the comfort theory. im there to put on a show and i think wardrobe is important. Im not saying it has to be one set thing or everyone has to match, but i think shorts and a tshirt look unprofessional. Motley crue has always been a band thats had great stage presence. They all dress totally differently but they definitely get done up to go on stage. Thats the way i roll.


----------



## edsped

I think bands look best when they're wearing whatever they would normally wear, assuming they wear clothes that actually fit.


----------



## potatohead

IMO the only guy who should be in light/basketball shorts is the drummer. Cargo shorts get a pass as long as you're not wearing black socks/black shoes. 

I guess it's a delicate balance between 'I don't care" which when I am in the crowd I just find lame... And "I'm trying too hard" which is probably worse.


----------



## cronux

real simple... every time


----------



## beheading

I basically just wear skinnies, the baggiest shirt I can find and whatever shoes I have on that day. I make sure I don't look daggy though, if I do, I'll just find something to chuck on at the drummers place that doesn't look as bad. I do think it helps a band when they make sure they look ok on stage, it makes the audience think they're more serious imo.


----------



## xCaptainx

cronux said:


> real simple... every time



CAMO FTW!!! I really need to get camo shorts. Everyone in my band owns a pair except me haha. 

btw 

 

shorts rule


----------

